# February Meeting - looking for a host.



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Hi all!

This month's meeting is supposed to take place on the 16-th of February. We do not have a host for the meeting at this time. 

I'm sending this e-mail to all club members looking for a host for the meeting. If you can host please respond to me by sending me a PM here on APC.

The meeting could be postponed to the 23-rd depending on the host's availability.

--Nikolay


----------

